# I have a question about drivers liscense too



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Maz perhaps you could help me with some answers too. I've been here for 55 days now, got my IDL, no residency visa yet, still haven't had medical, so no uae liscense. Apparently my husband's company extended my visitors visa but still haven't got there act together to get my residence visa, why I don't know, other wives have there's but that's not my question, Can I still legally drive with me IDL and extended visitors visa, and how soon are they going to change laws about lessons I have examaphobia.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> Maz perhaps you could help me with some answers too. I've been here for 55 days now, got my IDL, no residency visa yet, still haven't had medical, so no uae liscense. Apparently my husband's company extended my visitors visa but still haven't got there act together to get my residence visa, why I don't know, other wives have there's but that's not my question, Can I still legally drive with me IDL and extended visitors visa, and how soon are they going to change laws about lessons I have examaphobia.


Yes, you can drive on your IDP and visit visa. If anything, it is a lot easier now for you to drive as you do not have residency yet - once you do, you need to get a UAE license before you can drive. You can hire a car if you like - why have you been waiting on taxis when you are legal to drive!!!

The rule change is merely a rumour at the mo. I've heard that the rules are changing in January! But then again, I've heard that before, so I wouldn't really worry about it until it actually happens!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

THANKSmAZ i THOUGHT YOU WENT OFF LINE AND i'D MISSED YOU. (I couldn't be bothered writing that again my husbands laptop). I haven't got a car. My husband does, but he doesn't like me driving it. Do you know how much it costs for a hire car?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can get a small car for 1600 AED per month. In all likelihood, it will be a Mitsubishi Lancer. My colleague managed to get a Honda Jazz for 1800 AED per month from Gardash. They are located close to MoE.

Typical men! And to think we drive better than them!!

P.S I had gone offline. Was looking for yoga classes so thought I might as well log on!


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You can get a small car for 1600 AED per month. In all likelihood, it will be a Mitsubishi Lancer. My colleague managed to get a Honda Jazz for 1800 AED per month from Gardash. They are located close to MoE.
> 
> Typical men! And to think we drive better than them!!
> 
> P.S I had gone offline. Was looking for yoga classes so thought I might as well log on!


Hi Maz, you may be a good person to ask about this... I am coming over to Dubai in a two weeks and was wandering if I can hire a car on my UK license? I just did a little bit of research into IDP's and it says on the AA website that you have to apply for your IDP three months in advance?! Is this correct? Has anybody else applied for one from the UK?


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Well thanks for coming back my laptop is on the blink and thanks to crazy who I CONTACTED THROUGH FACE BOOK HE HELPED ME with advice on how to log on with someone else's laptop. IT WAS SO FUSTRATING HAVING A FEW PROBLEMS AND NOT BEING ABLE TO DISCUSS THEM ON THE chat. I am so lost without my laptop no googling no chatting, no games or music, picture albums, emails, facebooking, watching DVD's, dubizzle, I have to get out and about walk and swim and villa gym, it's really doing me good, actually Limiting my computer time.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Hi Maz, you may be a good person to ask about this... I am coming over to Dubai in a two weeks and was wandering if I can hire a car on my UK license? I just did a little bit of research into IDP's and it says on the AA website that you have to apply for your IDP three months in advance?! Is this correct? Has anybody else applied for one from the UK?


You can get one from the Post Office on the same day. You need to go online to find out which of the post offices offer the service as only some branches actually issues IDP. I know the one outside Charring Cross station does! Even through the AA, it wouldn't take 3 months! At the most, it shouldn't take longer than 2 weeks. I still prefer the post office though - Royal Mail is notorious for losing everything!!

Most reputable car rentals will ask to see the IDP as well s your UK license. It is a legal requirement to have it, though I must admit that none of my colleagues have ever been asked for one! Hillarious considering that the brochure at the car rental place explicitly states that it is required!!!

One thing to note is that some rental companies will not rent you a car if you are on an employment visa, until you have been granted residency and have applied for a UAE license (there are some who does - you just need to know where to look!) This however does not affect you if you enter on a visit visa.

HTH


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

My IDL I filled out the form handed over the passport photo paid the $50.00 aud, they made it up and I walked out with it all within an hour.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> My IDL I filled out the form handed over the passport photo paid the $50.00 aud, they made it up and I walked out with it all within an hour.


The same is true for the UK! They require the original driving license, a proof of ID and one proof of address! Oh, and the completed form!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I think I'd rather catch taxis than pay out 1600 on a hire car, I'd rather use the money for retail therapy


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> I think I'd rather catch taxis than pay out 1600 on a hire car, I'd rather use the money for retail therapy



True but wait till you start working and you are tired and want to get home and there are no taxis anywhere! It actually works out cheaper for me to take taxis but I have still decided to get a driving license - tired of getting home 2 hours after I leave the office, espcially when I live just 10 mins away!


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> True but wait till you start working and you are tired and want to get home and there are no taxis anywhere! It actually works out cheaper for me to take taxis but I have still decided to get a driving license - tired of getting home 2 hours after I leave the office, espcially when I live just 10 mins away!


You'd buy a car rather than hire one though wouldn't you? Maz how come you haven't gone for your license yet, you might have said once before that the idea of the lessons were putting you off is that correct.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

But isn't it dangerous to drive a small car like this in Dubai?



Maz25 said:


> My colleague managed to get a Honda Jazz for 1800 AED per month


----------



## mancgary79 (Sep 9, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You can get one from the Post Office on the same day. You need to go online to find out which of the post offices offer the service as only some branches actually issues IDP. I know the one outside Charring Cross station does! Even through the AA, it wouldn't take 3 months! At the most, it shouldn't take longer than 2 weeks. I still prefer the post office though - Royal Mail is notorious for losing everything!!
> 
> Most reputable car rentals will ask to see the IDP as well s your UK license. It is a legal requirement to have it, though I must admit that none of my colleagues have ever been asked for one! Hillarious considering that the brochure at the car rental place explicitly states that it is required!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Maz,

I thought this to be the case, I must have miss-read something on the website. I have a day off on Friday so will venture down to the post office to get it sorted. As I am a lovely Northerner my nearest is in the beautiful rolleyes town of Stockport!

I think a rental is my best option although I am led to believe that my work place is only a 7-10min drive from the company villa I am staying in for two months so I may be better walking to work and getting the number of a reliable taxi for my trips to the beech/bars!!

Thanks again for your help, you've posted some invaluable info on here in the past few weeks as have so many others.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

mancgary79 said:


> Hi Maz,
> 
> 
> 
> I think a rental is my best option although I am led to believe that my work place is only a 7-10min drive from the company villa I am staying in for two months so I may be better walking to work and getting the number of a reliable taxi for my trips to the beech/bars!!



Pavements haven't been invented in Dubai!!! I think you'll find that you'll get run over well before you make it to your destination. I've tried walking once and I had my heart in my throat the whole time!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> You'd buy a car rather than hire one though wouldn't you? Maz how come you haven't gone for your license yet, you might have said once before that the idea of the lessons were putting you off is that correct.


I should have done it as soon as I got my residency but decided to be really stubborn (and look where it got me!)! Yes, I do not see why I should take lessons whe I've already got a license, especially when the person who taught me to drive could actually drive herself! I just wonder what they teach here judging by the appalling and rather non-existant standards of driving! I had also heard that the examiner could fail you just cause he can - oh well, I'll have an opportunity now to put that theory to test!! It would help though if they had clear standards cause I'm sure then I could forget all my bad habits for 10mins and drive like a good driver should!

I do think that yes, buying is better than renting! My work colleague is paying 2000 AED for her Pajero, whilst some others are renting a Hyundai for 3000 AED! The advantage to renting is that you do not have to worry about insurance and maintenance!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> But isn't it dangerous to drive a small car like this in Dubai?



Yes! It's better to have a 4x4 but as long as you are aware of all the maniacs on the road and look out for them, then you should be fine. When I was learning to drive a while back, I was told that as long as you anticipate what the fool next to you is gonna do and he anticipates your next stupid move, you will both be safe!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance here folks...but somehow I fail to understand why 4x4 wheel has anything to do with safety on the road. I totally agree that this is the case if one ventures into Dune bashing and riding round the desert......but do not really see the safety side of things on normal roads. 

Unless 4x4 is always refered to the SUV/Jeep kind of cars where the actual size of the car seems to be make people feel safer.....but that is a different story and has nothing really to do with being 4 wheel drive or not.....

Anyway, with the horrible traffic jams everywhere most of the time, nobody can drive quicker than a snail......


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> Excuse my ignorance here folks...but somehow I fail to understand why 4x4 wheel has anything to do with safety on the road. I totally agree that this is the case if one ventures into Dune bashing and riding round the desert......but do not really see the safety side of things on normal roads.
> 
> Unless 4x4 is always refered to the SUV/Jeep kind of cars where the actual size of the car seems to be make people feel safer.....but that is a different story and has nothing really to do with being 4 wheel drive or not.....
> 
> Anyway, with the horrible traffic jams everywhere most of the time, nobody can drive quicker than a snail......



True. Your driving standards should define how safe you end up being but since there are so many maniacs on the road, I like to think that the more metal there is between me and the next car in the event of an accident, the greater the chance I will come out alive! I'm actually referring to the size of the car and yes, I do plan to drive in the desert as soon as my other half gets here (and I manage to convince him that I am not trying to kill him!), so for me a 4x4 would be a practical option.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi MAZ
completely agree....and I am sure my wife will feel the same as your better half once she gets here (which is next week....yiipeeehh !)

I will also opt for a 4 wheel drive as I also want to venture into the desert at times...

just think that people should not really put the 
"4 wheel drive = safety" mode on  it is, as you said, your driving behaviour and the general folks on the road who make up the safety....of course the size of the car also may matter sometimes as you rightly pointed out...in addition, a bigger car always seems to make the way quicker than a small one once you hit a congested area 

have a nice day
Lenochka


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Size will only matter up to a point. I remember watching an episode of 5th Gear where they tested the theory of big vs small cars in crashes, and was surprised how much damage a small car can do a big one, particularly when its newer and stiffer.

I'd personally go by NCAP rating. Although it doesn't really matter for now since i have to take lessons anyway, so who knows when i'll get a license.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Although it doesn't really matter for now since i have to take lessons anyway, so who knows when i'll get a license.


Join the club!!! I can't wait until I get my license! I've been told I could go straight for the test, without lessons (I've got a feeling she was bluffing!!)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just called the driving school again and they still maintain I can go straight for the test (after being put on hold forever and having to call back 3 times and listen to that ghastly music - sounded like a bad combination of the magic roundabout and the ice-cream van!!!) I just hope that they are right!

I don't consider my english to be bad but why do I have to keep repeating myself!!!!! One lady said to me I need to get an No Objection Letter from my employer. My question is, who does my company need to address the letter to? Her answer is, your company!!!! I give up!! My stress level is bordering on dangerous right now!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Just called the driving school again and they still maintain I can go straight for the test (after being put on hold forever and having to call back 3 times and listen to that ghastly music - sounded like a bad combination of the magic roundabout and the ice-cream van!!!) I just hope that they are right!
> 
> I don't consider my english to be bad but why do I have to keep repeating myself!!!!! One lady said to me I need to get an No Objection Letter from my employer. My question is, who does my company need to address the letter to? Her answer is, your company!!!! I give up!! My stress level is bordering on dangerous right now!!!


Do a generic one but leave the addressee blank, then you can fill it in when you get there.

...or maybe someone who has one already could advise or send you a copy.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

No Objection letter was required from the sponsor. In my case it was DIFC addressed to RTA I would think......sorry, it's all in Arabic so details are beyond my knowledge....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> No Objection letter was required from the sponsor. In my case it was DIFC addressed to RTA I would think......sorry, it's all in Arabic so details are beyond my knowledge....


Thanks Lenochka and Crazymazy! My boss has given me the letter (addressed to to Police & Traffic Department - is that the same as RTA???) and I guess I will find out for sure when I go down there on Saturday! I'll be so glad when all of this is over! At least, I'll be able to get a car and stop relying on those mean taxi drivers (if they don't kill me before then!).


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Thanks Lenochka and Crazymazy! My boss has given me the letter (addressed to to Police & Traffic Department - is that the same as RTA???) and I guess I will find out for sure when I go down there on Saturday! I'll be so glad when all of this is over! At least, I'll be able to get a car and stop relying on those mean taxi drivers (if they don't kill me before then!).


Do let us know if you're successful. I'll be tempted to try the same if you are 

Did the driving school give you some form of document which states no lessons were required?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Do let us know if you're successful. I'll be tempted to try the same if you are
> 
> Did the driving school give you some form of document which states no lessons were required?


I only spoke to them on the phone. I will go there on Saturday and that's when I find out whether they were bluffing - I ain't holding my breath! After making me listen to that ghastly music and being put on hold for so long though, I think I should be allowed to go straight for the test!!!


----------

